# Grumpy says Good Bye!



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been roofing since 1998, owned my own roofing company since 2003. I have finally had enough. I have been miserable the last 3 years. I made the decision earlier this year to pursue something else. A few months ago I made the decision, but a month ago I made it final. 

I am in the process of collecting about $40k owed to me and once everyone is paid up the company is closed. I haven't answered the phone or replied to an email in months. Such a weight has been lifted from my shoulders. My book keepr said he hasn't seen me smile in years, I've been smiling since making the decision. 

I tried selling but no such luck, now I am in liquidation mode. Trucks, equipments, tools, nearly everything's going. 

I am going to pursue my passion for firearms and have become an NRA and Illinois State certified firearms instructor. http://www.firearmtrainingchicago.com and http://www.chicagogunsmith.com Hopefully by the end of 2014 I will have setup a tiny little gun shop to build and sell custom firearms. 


I'm also going to throw out a resume for anyone in the greater Chicago area looking for a roofing estimator or inspector on a contract as-needed basis, that'll probably be my last post on this or any other roofing forum when I post that resume. I haven't written a resume in over 13 years so have to brush up on that talent. 


If anyone feels they want to chat with me for what ever reason, some of you already know my personal email address which will not be changing. However any email address or phone numbers including my cell phone related to my past roofing company I am trying to sell, or will be disconnected within a few months. 

This is one of my linkedin accounts: http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=37893189 I seldom ever check it though. I'll be closing down alot of my social media as well, or setting to private and/or inactive.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I honestly had thought you left months ago! Glad to see you finally decided to go after something you love and hopefully it is not as stressful as roofing. Good luck with your new endeavor. Keep in touch!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Best wishes on you new path!


----------



## DrMatt (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for all your input on the site. Wishing you success in your new endeavors.


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

Best wishes for you. Sounds like you'll be having a great time with your new projects!


----------



## Roofer Louisville Guy89 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Gone*



Grumpy said:


> I've been roofing since 1998, owned my own roofing company since 2003. I have finally had enough. I have been miserable the last 3 years. I made the decision earlier this year to pursue something else. A few months ago I made the decision, but a month ago I made it final.
> 
> I am in the process of collecting about $40k owed to me and once everyone is paid up the company is closed. I haven't answered the phone or replied to an email in months. Such a weight has been lifted from my shoulders. My book keepr said he hasn't seen me smile in years, I've been smiling since making the decision.
> 
> ...


So with everything you wrote, are you considering getting back into roofing?


----------



## RoofPro (Oct 29, 2008)

*Best Wishes Grumpy*

Grumpy:
1. When you describe the feeling of weight off your shoulders its rather clear you've made the right decision. 

2. I hope this does not mean you'll stop posting comments on Roof Talk.

3. I have not first hand knowledge of this, but Im told their is life after roofing. Best wishes to you on the next chapter of life. 

4. Now that your not roofing are you going to change your name? maybe to happy, keep it in the dwarf mode.


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*Business*

Though I am new to this forum, I have seen many of your posts. I understand where you are coming from. Roofing can be one of the most stressful home improvement businesses because if there is an issue with the roof, it almost always ends up costing you money. If there is a bad screw in the batch that you purchase, it is still on you when the leak is there. Or if one of your employees puts a screw in a sheet and misses the stripping, you still have to take responsibility if it leaks. I hear you on everthing you are saying.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Roofer Louisville Guy89 said:


> So with everything you wrote, are you considering getting back into roofing?


ONLY if my current endeavors fail. I have learned never say never. I certainly hope not to, however I also won't let my kids starve. So far things are going well. Very stressful changing careers though.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

RoofPro said:


> Grumpy:
> 4. Now that your not roofing are you going to change your name? maybe to happy, keep it in the dwarf mode.


I am still Grumpy LOL, however work doesn't seem like work anymore. 


Still have to deal with the same low ballers in this industry as I did in roofing. But due to the surge of carry conceal training in illinois they are going out of business about as quickly as they went into business.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

From a gun toting Wyoming'ite. Best of luck my friend. :thumbup:


----------



## DrMatt (May 10, 2012)

This winter needs to end ASAP!! We have tried to keep busy around the shop and doing repairs but we are starting to go stir crazy. Sure the phone is ringing for potential future work but when is that gonna be? We need sunny days to catch up on the loss days. 
I think there are a few roofers who have had enough and share similar Grumpy complaints. It is bad enough that there are extreme low bidders, low bidders and dishonest competitors to deal with in our trade. However, it become an even tougher trade to be involved in when you add in the fact that mother nature can't give us even 9-10 decent months to work.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

DrMatt said:


> This winter needs to end ASAP!! We have tried to keep busy around the shop and doing repairs but we are starting to go stir crazy. Sure the phone is ringing for potential future work but when is that gonna be? We need sunny days to catch up on the loss days.
> I think there are a few roofers who have had enough and share similar Grumpy complaints. It is bad enough that there are extreme low bidders, low bidders and dishonest competitors to deal with in our trade. However, it become an even tougher trade to be involved in when you add in the fact that mother nature can't give us even 9-10 decent months to work.



Finally getting extra some work on the books now for the weather. The guys are not only going nuts but they are driving me nuts as well.


----------



## RoofingbyMidsouth (May 1, 2014)

Do what you love and love what you do and you will be successful! Congratulations on pursuing something you have a passion for! Roofing can be stressful!


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I also changed tack a few months back, was sick of the low ballers and dishonest contractors around here. Tried working on wages for a couple of companies but got mucked around and treated like an idiot, so ended up doing labour only contracting for a company that I previously contracted to, but now thats all I do, no advertising or chasing my own leads--I thought, someone else can have the headache of chasing the leads, estimating the jobs, and getting the money out of the client afterwards. Best thing I ever did, now I have the flexibility of doing my own thing, but without the hours of behind the scenes crap. I just close the door on work at the end of the day, and bill for my hours at the end of the week, thats it.


----------



## lasher contracting (May 24, 2014)

good luck


----------

